# need help



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

trying to setup a pressued co2 system. Is there somebody in this forum who known's where to get an adapter with a on/off valve. I am not an ebay person, if you know of a store i could go to and buy directly. 

thanks
dp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you trying to set up a paintball CO2 system? Or are you trying to use a regular CO2 cylinder (CGA320 connection)?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i am trying to use a paintball 20oz cylinder but i can't find a on/off/adapter.
I do not want to use ebay, i have no account with them, i want to go directly to the store and pay. I you could direct me to that particular store.

thanks
dp


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.badlandspaintball.com/

Call ahead though. It's the least common of the items, so there's no guarantee it will be in stock.


----------

